# Prokofiev Violin Concertos - Valery Gergiev & Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Classical Performances (Mar 8, 2016)

Brilliant. The second movement of Concerto No. 1 is a very enjoyable Scherzo. Also, excellent videography.

Classicalperformances.com


----------

